# Ban on US horse slaughter lifted



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

It's 3rd of 4th thread of exactly same topic already in less than a week. I'm moving it to "Protection"...


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

livestoride said:


> I found out this morning that the ban placed in 2006 against horse slaughter in the US was quietly lifted. The original ban prevented federal funds from being used for inspections for the slaughterhouses which is required for any food for human consumption. This led to the closure of the houses with the last one being closed in the midwest (can't remember if it was Iowa or Illonois) in 2007. The ban was lifted with supporters stating that the number of neglect and abuse cases on horses had been on the rise since the ban. Also, claims were made that the same number of horses were being slaughtered just in Canada or Mexico with more stress to the horses during the poor transportation enivronment and less money going to the seller. Proponents are stating that new slaughterhouses will be available for opening in as little as 30-90 days with a reported expectation of 200,000 horses are year being slaughtered in the US. Lobbyists are fighting on both sides of the issue.


Illinois.

The inside word is that there will be no forward motion right now. The politicians are going to change focus to their campaigns.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

And just to answer the original question... I have no problem with it really. I think shipping those unneeded horses to Canada and (especially) Mexico is way more cruel. Someone has to clean up all these mess BYBs, people ruining horses, etc. make. And in the end we have no problem slaughtering livestock for meat, to me horse is no different than cow or pig. 

I do think the authorities should check/keep eye on houses though so the euth would be done humanely.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree with kitten, except that I don't veiw horses like other animals we kill for food. They are much different to me. Same as Bunnies and Deer and other four legged wild animals. I love ALL animals, just more so horses lol


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's an article that talks specifically about the ban being lifted.

Obama, Congress restore U.S. horse-slaughter industry - Washington Times


----------



## AnneMarie66 (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree with keeping these horses out of Mexico and I think it's a necessary evil. Just imagine that those 200,000 horses are unwanted, unusable, and not properly (lovingly) euthanized. As long as the horse industries are producing and discarding at the rate they are (even small-scale and backyard breeders), this is where those horses will end up. I've gone to the humane shelters to try to adopt, but I can't get near the horse for a once over (liability - I get it). So do I take a chance, buy this horse for 50, hope it gets in the trailer and hope its not crippled, terminal, or vicious? Put a lot of groceries in it just to have to get rid of it? Too many horses (like cats and dogs ... hmmm...), not enough responsible horse people.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I heard on the radio about something not being legal in Canada? They were talking about the ban being lifted but then said something about it being Illegal in Canada? Is it horse slaughter or for human consumtion?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh no, again???


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If unwanted horses aren't put down or slaughtered, then how about hitting one on a dark highway that someone had turned loose. We have enough to deal with what with deer and moose on the highways, we don't need the addition of unwanted horses. Large animals go thro the windshield, they aren't deflected off a bumper.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

mls beat beat to it--the last one was closed in Northern Illinois in 2007. That same year my Vet warned me about locking up my pastures to prevent my horses from being stolen and shipped (eventually...in some form) to Europe for human consumption.
Just an FYI--I have combination locks on my pasture gates, and I get some piece of mind knowing that anybody trying to steal a horse WOULD attrack the attention of my neighbors who don't leave for work M-F.
I read about it first in Illinois Equine Newsletter, and also read about N.A.I.S., ANOTHER scheme by the USDA to strangle livestock owners. They want voluntary registration of ALL of your animals--yes, this means registration and tracking of baby chicks as well as your horses. The excuse is that we'll be able to handle an epidemic. The reality is that companies that produce the registration machinery (tags, etc.) will make a bundle from the politicians that they support.
I want our government OUT of my backyard!!!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Corporal said:


> ANOTHER scheme by the USDA to strangle livestock owners. They want voluntary registration of ALL of your animals--yes, this means registration and tracking of baby chicks as well as your horses. The excuse is that we'll be able to handle an epidemic.


Look at it this way - back in April when the EVH1 virus hit Ogden - it was traceable and it was stopped before more horses were infected and died.

There are many diseases out there that are a boat or trailer ride from our farms.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> Oh no, again???


 I have no idea..


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I meant another post on stopping horse slaughter, not me saying stop horse slaughter.
Since the ban was lifted, there are been at least one thread a day or more popping up on the forum, usually titled differently, but the same thing.


----------

